# Lüfter &quot;übertakten&quot; !!!



## Wizzard-PCGH (25. Januar 2007)

*Lüfter "übertakten" !!!*

Hallo.

Ich habe eine etwas ungewöhnliche Frage.
Kann man einen Lüfter auch schneller Drehen lassen als vorgegeben?
Mit den Lüftersteurungen kann man alles ja immer langsamer machen.
Geht dies auch umgedreht.

Haben ein Sharkoon Rebel9 Value Edition und der 250mm Lüfter läuft mir mit 800U/min. zu langsam. Würd in gern auf 1200-1500U/min haben.
Leider gibt es solche Lüfter ja nich zu kaufen (weiß jedenfalls nich wo)
Wär nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

MfG
Markus


----------



## ananas45 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lüfter "übertakten" !!!*



			
				Wizzard-PCGH am 25.01.2007 07:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Ich habe eine etwas ungewöhnliche Frage.
> Kann man einen Lüfter auch schneller Drehen lassen als vorgegeben?
> ...



ein Lüfter dreht schneller, wenn man ihn mehr Spannung zuführt. Ich weiß aber jetzt nicht ob der Lüfter mehr als 12V verträgt.


----------



## Fuzzydehead (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lüfter "übertakten" !!!*

gibt in der industrie für schaltschränke und so weiter mit sicherheit lüfter die mehr können da mehr strom drauf zu geben würd ich lassen, weil entweder der motor oder die lager das gar nich oder nich lange mitmachen.... 

die lüfter für schaltschränke sind natürlich auch lauter und teurer können aber oft mit filtermatten ausgestattet werden also kein staub und schaffen locker 10 cubikmeter pro minute *G*G*G*G*G*G*G*

wer darauf wert legt....

http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2c/~flNlc3Npb249UDkwV0dBVEU6Q19BR0FURTA1OjAwMDIuMDE0YS42N2QyNGI5MyZ+aHR0cF9jb250ZW50X2NoYXJzZXQ9aXNvLTg4NTktMSZ+U3RhdGU9MTkxNDI5NjAyNg==?~template=PCAT_AREA_S_BROWSE&mfhelp=&p_selected_area=%24ROOT&p_selected_area_fh=&perform_special_action=&glb_user_js=Y&shop=B2C&vgl_artikel_in_index=&product_show_id=&p_page_to_display=DirektSearch&~cookies=1&zhmmh_lfo=&zhmmh_area_kz=&s_haupt_kategorie=&p_searchstring=L%fcfter&p_searchstring_artnr=&p_search_category=alle&r3_matn=&insert_kz=&area_s_url=&brand=&amount=&new_item_quantity=&area_url=&direkt_aufriss_area=&p_countdown=&p_80=&p_80_category=&p_80_article=&p_next_template_after_login=&mindestbestellwert=&login=&password=&bpemail=&bpid=&url=&show_wk=&use_search=3&p_back_template=&template=&titel=&darsteller=&regisseur=&anbieter=&genre=&fsk=&jahr=&jahr2=&dvd_error=X&dvd_empty_error=X&dvd_year_error=&call_dvd=&kna_news=&p_status_scenario=&documentselector=&aktiv=&p_load_area=$ROOT&p_artikelbilder_mode=&p_sortopt=&page=&p_catalog_max_results=10


langer link.... *G* also kannst dir natürlich auch so nen gerät kaufen wenn de das geld hast der macht 1500 1/ u

Greez


----------



## Fuzzydehead (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lüfter "übertakten" !!!*

also die bei conrads haben so nen lüfter .... der kostet aber auch 100 und nen paar kaputte


----------



## maxi2290 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Lüfter "übertakten" !!!*



			
				Fuzzydehead am 25.01.2007 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> also die bei conrads haben so nen lüfter .... der kostet aber auch 100 und nen paar kaputte



naja kannst ja ne autobatterie anschließen (wenn möglich Diesel) und dann mal gucken wie schnell er dann dreht         *g*

nee mal im ernst, da müsste mehr spannung her und mehr als 12V haben wa im pc nicht, es sei denn du bist zufällig elektriker und kannst zwei leitungen koppeln.


----------



## Chemenu (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Lüfter "übertakten" !!!*



			
				Wizzard-PCGH am 25.01.2007 07:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Haben ein Sharkoon Rebel9 Value Edition und der 250mm Lüfter läuft mir mit 800U/min. zu langsam. Würd in gern auf 1200-1500U/min haben.



Verzeihung, aber du bist ein krankes Schwein!    
(Nix für ungut)   

Weißt du ungefähr wie laut das Teil dann wird?
Und wozu brauchst du bitte so einen immensen Luftdurchsatz?!?

Vielleicht solltest du mal bei ebay nach nem Sternmotor mit Propeller suchen...   

Edit:
Ich habe übrigens dieses Case:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...=4720&osCsid=833db76728796b56f4369e69352b0b97

Also ich weiß wovon ich rede...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Lüfter "übertakten" !!!*



			
				maxi2290 am 02.02.2007 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> nee mal im ernst, da müsste mehr spannung her und mehr als 12V haben wa im pc nicht, es sei denn du bist zufällig elektriker und kannst zwei leitungen koppeln.



wir haben aber -12v und zwischen der und +12v liegen 24v an 
allerdings dürfte die für so große lüfter etwas unterdimensioniert sein.

wofür braucht man eigentlich einen 25cm lüfter@1000rpm in nem pc???


----------



## Wizzard-PCGH (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Lüfter "übertakten" !!!*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 02.02.2007 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> maxi2290 am 02.02.2007 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für Übertacktungsversuche ohne WaKü.


----------



## King-of-Pain (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Lüfter "übertakten" !!!*



			
				Wizzard-PCGH am 02.02.2007 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 02.02.2007 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hatte einen 80mm NoName lüfter mal ~8stunden am stück an nen 24V Trafo laufen lassen
wurd zwar etwas wärmer das teil aber hatt funktioniert *g*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Lüfter "übertakten" !!!*



			
				Wizzard-PCGH am 02.02.2007 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 02.02.2007 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



für ne gute luftkühlung braucht man nicht nur viel bewegte luft sondern auch nen gezielten luftstrom.
ersteres bekommst du mit nem 250er hin, letzteres nicht, damit kämpfen z.t. schon 120er cpukühler - die luft staut sich in der mitte, fließt nur noch am rand.


da solltest du also eher ansetzen, wenn der cpu kühler trotz 250er belüftung zuviel warmluft ansaugt, ist ein fanduct die absolute lösung.


----------

